# UCC 4th August 2012 in Luton



## Mmabrit (Aug 6, 2012)

This in paper was going to be a great show with international fighters.

I will give you a quick run down of what I saw and who impressed me this past Saturday in Luton at Dunston Leisure Centre. The promotion was called UCC

The show opened with an Amature fight between debut fighter Justin Doughty vs James Fairhead. This first fight started over an hour later than first stated which wasn't the best start but these things happen.

This fight was a well matched fight between two Amature fighters that had obvious advantages on the ground. James Fairhead came out quick and over whelmed his opponent but Justin Doughty soon settled his debut nerves and prevented the attack. The round ended with James Fairhead trying to Triangle Justin But he was able to defend to be saved by the bell.

The second round was pretty much the same until James who had already had a couple of fights, caught Justin with a sloppy but strong arm bar. This ends the fight but it showed the talent of both fighters too. This made the wait a bit more except able.

James Fairhead via Arm Bar

After a little confusion it was a K1 style match between John McKarthy of Big Fat Gypsie Wedding fame. This was a very miss matched fight where John destroyed his opponent with in the first round with very little resistance.

The next fight was James Thrower's fight against ? I can not tell you his namethere lost it. When I heard James was fighting I was looking forward to seeing him fight....

when James Walked out he entered the cage and was told he was fighting Amature!!! James Thrower who is a semi pro fighter with many wins. so why was he fighting Amature? After this announcement James and his opponent started. James took many body shots that he ate with ease. He took the fight to the ground where he controlled the fight and made his opponent look awful. But he never seemed to show any interest in finishing the fight til he caught his opponent in a gillatine which his opponent survived. James was lacklustre at best but his BJJ was very good and the fight went to decision which stated he lost but later we heard it was a mix up and James won via decision. First time I've seen that!!!

The next was Tija Stanley who was fighting semi pro then he was fighting pro. For his pro debut he was fighting a 6-0-0opponent but by no stretch of the imagination was his opponent a capable fighter. Tija looked an impressive figure as he walked out into the cage. The fight started with Tija coming out with very strong shots but with the grace of a lead brick. He was flat footed but was far to much for his opponent, Tija took it to the ground where he arm barred his opponent with good basic BJJ to win the fight.

The show itself was ok for a small show but I personally felt that the show was very unorganised and lacked structure. Why there was so many changes I don't know but pullouts are very common at these events but there was more than a couple of mistakes. I saw some awful fights and some good ones but as a whole I felt that some fights where mismatched. James Thrower and Tija had the easiest night with there opponents being made to look awful but either slick Juijutsu or by being over powered. John McKarthy's fight showed that there was the fighters there but just matched wrong. The staff where great and Arron Jones was a great guy to talk to but I wanted more than we got. I feel that the show suffered from wanna be fighters not turning up and for this fact the show was made to look sloppy and unprofessional.

As normal my picks

Fight of the night - John McKarthy 1st round TKO

Best ground fighter. - James Thrower with a master Class of controlling his oppent

Best stand up - John McKarthy

Submission of the night - Tija Stanley with a arm bar

Fighter to watch - James Fairhead & Justin Doughty. Both showed promise and with time will be great fighters

I will be posting more from UCC later so keep posted.


----------



## Mmabrit (Aug 6, 2012)

I had to re post this sorry guys


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Great report and looks interesting. I am going to look up UCC online to see if I can get to watch future events.


----------

